# Temp Probleme i5 2500k & Corsair H60



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute mein System bekommen und alles verbaut.  Aber im BIOS bekomme ich eine CPU Temp von 46° welches zu hoch ist oder?

Mein System:

Corsair Obisidian D650 
Corsair HX620 W
ASUS P8P67 Pro
Corasair DDR3-1333 2x4GB
Intel i5 2500K
Corsair Hydro H60
Asus GTX580
2x WD Black Carviar 500GB
Samsung SATA Brenner

Benutzt habe ich die Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g

Übertaktet  ist da nichts aber was kann falsch sein? Zuwenig Paste? Vll sogar  lüfter falsch rum der hinter diesem Corsair Radiator ist? Ich habe keine  Ahnung


----------



## OSche (28. Juni 2011)

Im Idle oder unter Last ?
EDIT: im BIOS, was genau steht dabei ? Bist du dir sicher, dass es die CPU Temp ist ? Les die lieber mit einem Programm unter Windows aus.


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn er BIOS schreibt geh ich von idle aus die Temps sind meiner meinung zu hoch der Lüfter muss durch den Radiator blasen an den Lüfterstreben erkennst wo der lüfter hinbläst


----------



## frankie36 (28. Juni 2011)

Hab irgendwo mal gelesen das ASUS dazu neigt bis 10° mehr an Temp anzuzeigen zwecks Schutz ect.
Hmm wo war dat ...aso hier bei Aqua Computer FAQ

zitat:
*Warum liegt die Temperatur bei ASUS Motherboards im Verhältnis zu anderen Mainboards meist höher?*

  Die Temperatur wird höher ausgelesen als bei anderen Mainboards, um zum einen den Benutzern  einen vorsichtigeren Umgang mit der CPU nahe zulegen und des weiteren wird bei vielen anderen Mainboards die angenommene Oberflächentemperatur und nicht die angenommene Kerntemperatur ausgegeben. Die Oberflächentemperatur einer CPU ist generell geringer als die Kerntemperatur.  

Würd auch mal in Windows Betrieb zb. core temp,Hwmonitor ect. gucken


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

Also HW Monitor zeigt mir nun an: 

Core#0: 27C
Core#1: 31C
Core#2: 37C
Core#3: 35C

gehen alle so +1 -1 hoch und runter


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

Achso wie montiere ich denn nun den Lüfter? da sind ja die Pfeile drauf, wobei ich immer wieder andere bilder finde. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/03/Corsair_H60_02.jpg
pfeil ins gehäuse und oben

http://media.schottenland.de/pi/Corsair-Hydro-H60.jpg
pfeil aus dem gehäuse und nach unten


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

Der Pfeil zeigt an, wo die Luft rauskommt, und der andere die Drehrichtung der Lüfterblätter


----------



## frankie36 (28. Juni 2011)

na der vordere müßte nach richtung draußen pusten und der ander Gehäuse Rückwand müßte Saugen bzw.nach draußen pusten,oder lieg ich da falsch

Und was wird bei Hwmonitor bei CPU Temp angezeigt?


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

ich habe ja nur einen dran aber bei meinenm gehäuse (corsair obisidian 650D) war auch einer dabei könnte ich beide montieren? und bringt das was?

ich würde dann hingehen und 

Lüfter saugt aus dem gehäuse | Radiator | Lüfter blässt gegen den Radaitor 

Somit wäre das doch optimal oder?


----------



## frankie36 (28. Juni 2011)

h3rrB schrieb:


> Lüfter saugt aus dem gehäuse | Radiator | Lüfter blässt gegen den Radaitor
> 
> Somit wäre das doch optimal oder?



so mach ich bei meinem Radi auch ,vorne pusten welche drauf und hinten saugen welche ab


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

okay also nochmal für doofe (will nur sicher gehen)

hier ne zeichnung 
http://www8.pic-upload.de/28.06.11/z9ofqcpymlfp.jpg


----------



## frankie36 (28. Juni 2011)

h3rrB schrieb:


> okay also nochmal für doofe (will nur sicher gehen)
> 
> hier ne zeichnung
> http://www8.pic-upload.de/28.06.11/z9ofqcpymlfp.jpg


 
Ja so hätte ich es gemacht!


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

okay dann dank ich dir  dann werd ich nochmal schrauben


----------



## frankie36 (28. Juni 2011)

h3rrB schrieb:


> okay dann dank ich dir  dann werd ich nochmal schrauben


----------



## Tjerk (7. Juli 2011)

Hey, ich habe einen Core i5 2500k mit einer Corsair H50 am laufen und hab auch Temps so um die 40-41Grad was ich deutlich zu hoch finde. Raum Temp liegt bei ca 24Grad ....Ist die H50 zu schwach für den 2500k? Was bringt die H 100 da eventuell durch den andren Radi?


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2011)

Die Intel CPUs sind bis 100 Grad Core Temp zertifiziert - da sind 40-41 Grad ok - zumal 24 Grad Raumtemperatur im mittleren Bereich ist. Das sind ca. 13 - 16 Grad differenz (toleranz des Boards einbezogen)!

bei der Temp wäre der Stock Cooler bei ca. 55 Grad wenn nicht eher 60 Grad...


----------

